# Guess The Song Thread



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Nee nee nee neeee
Doo doo doot doot dooooo

Nee nee nee neeee
Doo doo doot doot doot doot

Nee nee nee neeee
Doo doo doot doot dooooo

Nee nee nee neeee
Doo doo doot doot doot doot

Nee nee nee neeee
Doo doo doot doot dooooo

Nee nee nee neeee
Doo doo doot doot doot doot

Nee nee nee neeee
Doo doo doot doot dooooo

Nee nee nee neeee
Doo doo doot doot doot doot

dooo dooo de de doot doot doot doot doot doot doooooooo


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Scatman?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Wrong. 
It was Final Countdown by Europe.

So close.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lol its so clear now


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

De de de, do do dooo.

De de de, de da doooo do do.

Da da da da da da da daaaaa, de de

De de deee, de deeee da daaaaaaaaa. 

De de deee da da da.

De da da da da da do do do dooooooooooooooooo.

De de de, da da daaaaaaaa.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Police - De Do Do Do De Da Da Da?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

sorry if this is unoriginal, but i would like to try one:



> _- Eclectic Introduction -_
> 
> Aeg eh euf, gyaaaa uh ah uh, gye gye gye gyeeeeuw.
> Aeg eh euf, gyaaaa uh ah uh, gyuh nyi nyi nyi nyiiii nyao ni ni ni.
> ...


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

It's got to be dubstep but I have no idea which.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

guess i took the fun out of it, sorry for that.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

skrillex - first of the year?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

nyxa said:


> skrillex - first of the year?


correct-a-mundo!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Police - De Do Do Do De Da Da Da?


Nope. Guess again? Or would you like the answer?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Answer purleeez.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Answer purleeez.


I Believe I Can Fly - R. Kelly


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!
Here's one I think should be pretty easy.

Just the chorus line:


Ba De Ya, ba ba ba ba baaa ba

Ba De Ya, ba ba ba ba baaa ba

Ba De Ya, ba ba ba ba baa de yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL!
> Here's one I think should be pretty easy.
> 
> Just the chorus line:
> ...


Arggh!! This is right there and I can't grab the words...........I know this song!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

September - Earth,Wind and Fire


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> September - Earth,Wind and Fire


Yup! YOU GOT IT!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

You guys have lost me


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> You guys have lost me


What do you mean?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I don't know any of those songs


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> I don't know any of those songs


Sure you do, you just have to focus on the beat.

These aren't the songs. We're just writing down how the different tunes and beats sounds.

For example, Amazing Grace could be something like:

Duuuuu duuuuuuuu, Du du duuuuuuuuu, duuu duuuuuuuuu, duuuu duuuuuuuuu. And so on.

Understand?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Sure you do, you just have to focus on the beat.
> 
> These aren't the songs. Were just writing down how the different tunes and beats sounds.
> 
> ...


Ohhh I see


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay

Heres the opening notes to a FAMOUS song: (periods and comma's mean pause a moment.)


Dundun. Dundun. Duuuun Dundun. Dundun.

Duuun dundun. Dundun. Duuuun dundun. Dundun.

Dun duuun duuuuun dun dundun. Dundundundundun dun dun dun dun.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

beethoven 5th symphony


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^nope.

I love Rock'n Roll - ACDC


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Okay
> 
> Heres the opening notes to a FAMOUS song: (periods and comma's mean pause a moment.)
> 
> ...


I was going to guess the music played right before the shark eats someone in Jaws.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> Okay
> 
> Heres the opening notes to a FAMOUS song: (periods and comma's mean pause a moment.)
> 
> ...


21th century fox fanfare? :b


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

Stilla said:


> 21th century fox fanfare? :b


hahah that's what i thought!


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Ooh ooh! I have one!

Duuunnnn duuuunnn da dun. dun. dun. dun. 

dun. duh,dadun dun dun dun dun duna nat nat nunnnnn


----------

